# Swedish: page x of y



## Krümelmonster

Hi everybody, could you help me with this little translation?

How do I say "page 3 of 60", for example, in Swedish?

Thank you!


----------



## jonquiliser

Sid. 3 av 60 (sid. tre av sextio) - sid. is abbreviated, but for some reason, people say that also when speaking, for example "Gå till sid tre" (=go to page three). You can say "sida tre" (or "sidan", which would be "the page").


----------



## Krümelmonster

Thanks, this helps me a lot (I had a presentation translated and the transltor forgot to translate those words because they were on the "Folien-Master"... )


----------



## Sasquatch

jonquiliser said:


> Sid. 3 av 60 (sid. tre av sextio) - sid. is abbreviated, but for some reason, people say that also when speaking, for example "Gå till sid tre" (=go to page three). You can say "sida tre" (or "sidan", which would be "the page").


Just a little side note...:
I've never heard anyone say "gå till _sid _tre". I've met people who use "gå till _sidan_ 3" and "gå till _sida _tre". 
Maybe that _sid-_thing is restricted to people who speak with a Finnish accent? Or maybe it depends on what part of Sweden you're from, though I have never heard a Swede use "sid". 
Just saying, 'cause "sid tre" sounds very strange in these half-Swedish ears of mine


----------



## jonquiliser

Oh, perhaps I'm wrong. Or maybe it's just in classroom settings that teachers say "sid x"... . Or, as you say, maybe it is just lazy us who let it stay at "sid"


----------



## Krümelmonster

I wrote now "sidan x av y"... I think they will understand what I mean... and its no piece of art and of no lyrical importance at all


----------



## Whodunit

I think the correct classroom sentence would be "*Slå upp böckerna på sidan 33 *(trettiotre)*.*" (Open your books on page 33)

So, "sidan 3 av 60" is correct.


----------



## Pando

Whodunit said:


> I think the correct classroom sentence would be "*Slå upp böckerna på sidan 33 *(trettiotre)*.*" (Open your books on page 33)
> 
> So, "sidan 3 av 60" is correct.


Perhaps it's just another case of Swenglish, but in my ears _sida 33 _sounds better. But that might as well come from the fact that if you translate the sentences word-for-word _sidan 33_ would be _the page 33_ whereas _sida 33_ would be _page 33._


----------



## Lugubert

Pando said:


> Perhaps it's just another case of Swenglish, but in my ears _sida 33 _sounds better. But that might as well come from the fact that if you translate the sentences word-for-word _sidan 33_ would be _the page 33_ whereas _sida 33_ would be _page 33._


It is "sidan x av y". For a Swedish word professional, anything else (except "sid. x av y" to use the same number of characters as in "page", for example if some stupid programmer's software can't accept five letters - I'm not joking, such things happen) is unthinkable.


----------

